# Memorial Wk (5/22-5/29)! Help!  50th Bday!  Save me from having to BBQ!!



## mongoose65 (May 7, 2015)

Looking for anything cool, interesting, decent, cheap with beach or pool.  3-5 hr flight from NYC (Caribbean, Florida Keys, Austin, wherever).  Mexico is out (wife got sick once, don't ask).  South of NC/SC areas please.  Know I don't know what I'm looking for and trying to hit a home run...but that's what TUG is all about!  Thanks in advance and best.  Mike


----------



## mgandrews (May 7, 2015)

*studio in st maarten, May 22 $500*

Studio unit in a beachfront resort in St Maarten.  Great snorkeling right in front  of resort.  $500 May22  Flamingo Beach Resort - Simpson Bay


----------



## PamMo (May 8, 2015)

Those studio units are BIG!


----------



## Rruthlyn (May 13, 2015)

mongoose65 said:


> Looking for anything cool, interesting, decent, cheap with beach or pool.  3-5 hr flight from NYC (Caribbean, Florida Keys, Austin, wherever).  Mexico is out (wife got sick once, don't ask).  South of NC/SC areas please.  Know I don't know what I'm looking for and trying to hit a home run...but that's what TUG is all about!  Thanks in advance and best.  Mike



Mike, there is last minute availability (as an owner) with Marriott Aruba Surf Club. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2015)

Rruthlyn said:


> Mike, there is last minute availability (as an owner) with Marriott Aruba Surf Club. Let me know if you are interested



Please note that the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.


----------



## Rruthlyn (May 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night.



That is my asking price $100 per night subject to availability


----------

